# Yeah,... that'll work!



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Found these gems in a rewire:


Nice wagos! You gonna reuse them??? :jester:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> Nice wagos! You gonna reuse them??? :jester:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Last time I laid eyes on 'em they were going over the edge of the dumpster.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i hate  wagos....~CS~


----------



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Are wagos for the DIY home owner who can't figure out how to use a wire nut? Can't imagine these are used by anyone outside of the diy?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Last time I laid eyes on 'em they were going over the edge of the dumpster.


THOSE WERE STILL GOOD!  :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> THOSE WERE STILL GOOD!  :jester:


The entire box, wire and device were being removed. Ain't worth my time trying to 'save' them. Cut the wire, and the whole shebang goes to the dumpster.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The entire box, wire and device were being removed. Ain't worth my time trying to 'save' them. Cut the wire, and the whole shebang goes to the dumpster.


Hey I don't blame you. The only time I used wagos was on a lighting retrofit. It was a hell of a lot faster just to strip and stab the new ballasts into place. Same as everything else, they have their place when they're needed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> Hey I don't blame you. The only time I used wagos was on a lighting retrofit. It was a hell of a lot faster just to strip and stab the new ballasts into place. Same as everything else, they have their place when they're needed.


So Wagos are good for lighting retrofits and nothing else? That makes no sense. I buy four port Wagos by the bag full and use them every day.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The entire box, wire and device were being removed. Ain't worth my time trying to 'save' them. Cut the wire, and the whole shebang goes to the dumpster.


You have the sense of humor of a rock.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

99cents said:


> So Wagos are good for lighting retrofits and nothing else? That makes no sense. I buy four port Wagos by the bag full and use them every day.


No I said they have their place. Sometimes it's easier to use them and I have nothing against them. I used them on that retrofit because it made the job that much quicker and easier. For the most part I use 3M tan reds for my everyday use though.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Honestly I never use those plugin wire connectors and always cut them out if I can. Wire nut or go home.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> You have the sense of humor of a rock.


It wasn't an attempt at humor. :no:

No matter how good they were,_ it just wasn't worth the time to dig 'em out and save 'em_. It's an incredibly simple concept.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> It wasn't an attempt at humor. :no:
> 
> No matter how good they were,_ it just wasn't worth the time to dig 'em out and save 'em_. It's an incredibly simple concept.


Like I said, you have the sense of humor of a rock.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> No I said they have their place. Sometimes it's easier to use them and I have nothing against them. I used them on that retrofit because it made the job that much quicker and easier. For the most part I use 3M tan reds for my everyday use though.


I hate those tan reds. They always seem to push out the stranded wire when connecting solid to stranded. And no, it's not just user error. Whenever they're on a job site, everyone bitches about them.
As for wagos, I've had more than one break into pieces when I opened a jbox, exposing the ends of the wire. I do like them for the tiny little wires in fixtures though...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

madrone48 said:


> I hate those tan reds. They always seem to push out the stranded wire when connecting solid to stranded. And no, it's not just user error. Whenever they're on a job site, everyone bitches about them.
> As for wagos, I've had more than one break into pieces when I opened a jbox, exposing the ends of the wire. I do like them for the tiny little wires in fixtures though...


How do you break a Wago? Seriously, are these guys using a hammer on them?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Like I said, you have the sense of humor of a rock.



Says the one with a complete and total grasp for the irrelevant. :whistling2:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I must say I'm disappointed. 
I've seen your work up here before, and can't help but think you might have been more creative with this shot. I mean, _god Ken_, look at the lighting??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Well, I must say I'm disappointed.
> I've seen your work up here before, and can't help but think you might have been more creative with this shot. I mean, _god Ken_, look at the lighting??
> 
> View attachment 39128



Well, when you're standing there with the owner, and all you have is a cell phone.............


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

If they used wago on every thing else why did they take time to twist the grounds?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Jhellwig said:


> If they used wago on every thing else why did they take time to twist the grounds?


Maybe because it was stranded and not suitable of being housed in the wago. I have no problem worth wago's except the 4 bangers they sell at the home Depot. They are not a tight fit in my opinion.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> If they used wago on every thing else why did they take time to twist the grounds?


Maybe it was two different people at two different times.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

99cents said:


> So Wagos are good for lighting retrofits and nothing else? That makes no sense. I buy four port Wagos by the bag full and use them every day.


x2

That's basically all we use. We have 2 through 8 port wagos so it pretty much covers everything. The only downside is they suck with very small gauge stranded wire.

Makes life ten times easier and my wrist doesnt crack and make weird noises all day then.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

99cents said:


> How do you break a Wago? Seriously, are these guys using a hammer on them?


That's the thing, they just fell apart as I took the cover off, or pulled the wires out of the box. I didn't even touch the wago itself. Scary.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


>


I see this as becoming the modern art of the future.

"Smoke murals from burning wires"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> I see this as becoming the modern art of the future.
> 
> "Smoke murals from burning wires"



It's here already.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

If it looked a little more like Jesus, you could charge admission.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

480 did the last picture smell like money????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> 480 did the last picture smell like money????


Yep. Already in the bank.


----------

